# Most probably pregnant rattie



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

So I adopted a rat female from the pet shop. Big mistake, I know. I just couldnt let the sweetest girl become snake food. She was someone's pet somewhere in the past. 

Well she has been gradually gaining weight. Forming a small belly and her nipples are more prominent. We've been hoping for no pregnancy. But now preparing a bin for her. Now I have several questions, the bin is small but not tiny, is that okay for a birth? She has a small cage at the moment so will prefer she gives birth in the bin because its more space. Is that okay?

For what should I look out for labour? What would I see if something is wrong? Any on the preperation, labour and after care? 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

The bin is the best place for her to give birth and you can keep them in it until the babies are large enough that they won't slip through cage bars. You might see a bit of blood spotting before birth, but mainly she'll be frantically building a nest and then she'll settle down in it to give birth. I've always let my girls just take care of themselves with occasional checking. Signs that something is wrong would be excessive blood or having only a few pups then stopping even though it's obvious there's more there. Both situations require vet attention if you want to save the remaining pups and mom. A few hours after she's finished delivering, lure her out and put her outside the bin so that you can check for milk bands and stillborns. For the most part, you'll want to leave her to do deliver in peace, so no loud noises, no constant poking around in her nest.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks so much! is it fine if in the bin in the evening and in the cage in the day? The cage has a deep pan so if she does have her bubs in there they wont be able to to fall out. 

I ask mostly because she is very frustrated in the bin and looks so depressed in there. 

When I got her on monday I put Revolution on her because she had mites or something that caused scabs all over. Will this have ill effect on the babies or delivery? I hope not but have to make sure


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My girls tend to not like the bins either lol I don't blame them. A cage with a high pan should be safe, but you should ah least attempt to get her in the bin for birth since moving them afterwards could be stressful. If you want her to stay in the cage, take out any extra levels or hammocks that way she does try jumping with pups possibly still attached to her nipples. As far as the revolution, that's a little worrying. How far along do you think she is? Even though I don't THINK that it soaks in enough to affect her pups, I don't know for sure. If you can, I would bathe her before she gives birth since the pups would likely be exposed to any left on her skin/fur. If the mites are still there, you might look into a different treatment option; unfortunately I don't know of any.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Just a tip here. I had believed one of my girls was pregnant but she was only in heat. Her nipples showed a bit more and her belly seemed to get rounder but she was never pregnant. I'm not saying this is what's going on with you just that I freaked out for no reason.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you all, just remembered I posted, she gave birth to 6 plump babies in the early hours of the morning, all is well, babies has good milkbands, mom is eating, she licks you when you touch the babies when she is around (checked to see if all of them ate).

Now what should I feed her extra for lactation? I gave her some egg this morning, I read you have to give extra protein while she is lactating, but I want to make sure how often, and what is great source? We have high quality dog food and cat food (adult and kitten) if that will help. The cat food is Hills Healthy Development, Royal Canine Fit and Medium Jnr. Which food will be the best for some extra boost? 

Any tips on sexing them at an early stage like a few days old? I want to prepare for extra cage(s) for any boys and I have to budget for the end of the month next month when I seperate them. 

I will post some pictures later.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't seem to find the ingredients for the Royal Canine food, but I would check the bags and make a decision based on that. Cat foods have crazy amounts of fat in them, so I would feed sparingly. You can mix a bit of the dog/cat food into her daily food and give pieces of egg throughout the week. 

Here's a pretty decent picture showing the difference between male and female at a young age. The best bet is to look at them all until you've pinpointed either a male or female and compare the rest to that one. You can mark tails with sharpy if you want to and then keep rechecking just to ensure that you sexed them correctly. Looking forward to pictures!
View attachment 204009


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you I will mix it up some with wet protein and pellets, if I geused correctly. It looks like 4 males and 2 females. And they have very strong voices when momma decides its play time lol. So sweet. Here is so long a photo of yesterday evening. Day 0. I will when I get off from work take some nice pictures.


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Tried posting yesterday but phone was moody.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwww! Looks like papa was a dark colored hooded gent. : ) Cute! Keep the pics coming. I frequent this forum for the squee!


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Today 11 days old and they are becoming quite active when outside the nest. The poor mom appreciates a break when she can get one.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

OH socute! I miss having a litter at my home!

<3

Thanks for sharing!


----------

